# Do I need a new battery?



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

I am running tweaked 2.0 and it seems like whenever I use the phone the battery drops at least one percent...

I am battery paranoid but I can only get about 8 hours with very moderate usage only about 1.5 hours of screen on time.

The majority seems to be consumed by the screen but I have autobrightness on.

I went back to tweaked 2.0 with no apps it it seems the same.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

what is your signal strength like where you are? do you leave data on all the time? set your brightness to 15% or 20%. Disable Background Syncing. Turn off data when you aren't using it. (you can automate this with Internet Commander).

Just a few tips. When I'm at work, if i leave data on all the time, my battery will be around 25% when i leave work, with about 1.5 to 2 hrs usage. but when data is off while i'm not using it, i leave work around 50% My signal is pretty bad at work which is why. When i'm at home, i can leave data on and it wont drain like that..


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Signal strength doesn't seem to matter... I was just playing angry birds for about 10-15 minutes and lost 10% easy...is that normal? Plus phone got pretty warm...

Thanks for the suggestions tho


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

playing a game will definitely drain your battery. and it stresses the components. the CPU and GPU work full force so you can play your game... this drains your battery fairly quickly. Using a phone as a game system will have that effect. It all depends on your usage really.

For example. I have a laptop. The battery on this laptop can easily last 4 hours... if i have the screen off and it isn't doing anything. but what good is that? Now if i decide to play games, i'll probably only get 2 hours or less on it, depending on what i'm doing.

Also, your BIGGEST drains are the Display, AND the LTE modem. EVEN IF you don't have 4g service. The phone will still try and search for it. My recommendation is to switch to CDMA only mode. You can find it in the phone settings.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

I have switched to CDMA only mode. I guess my big concern is that almost every time I have the display on the batter meter ticks down a percentage point or 2 within minutes... I just don't think that it should drain THAT fast.

Thanks!


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about each individual percent. i would worry more about how long it lasts you after a day's usage. when i'm not using my phone, it will go from 100% to 98% in about 2 hours at work. Screen off, Data off, etc. But when i go on break, which is 15 minutes, it will drop easily from 98% to 90% depending what i do. Just a fact of this phone. Now if you are really worried about that number up top, Grab yourself an extended battery. I plan to, even though i really don't need it.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks again for the help. I do have an extended battery that I mostly don't use. FYI it turns the phone into a real brick... like something from the early 2000s... at least that's how it seems compared to the normal battery


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Yea. My girls phone has the extended case. I think having it makes the phone easier to handle. I hope my help provides you a little more time  other options you can try include underclocking and undervolting.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

you've definitely been a help, at least letting me know I've tried the right things


----------

